# Possible accidental breeding and Lute????



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

AGGH - so I have a doe that I do not want bred to one of my bucks that is too close in lineage to her. He (of course) bent T posts and removed a cattle panel to get to her - this was the first day of her heat. He was with her for about an hour - I did not see him successfully mount her - (she didn't seem like she was in standing heat yet).
Question is: I really don't want to lute her unless I have to. Is it safe to wait until another heat cycle and then lute if she doesn't come in?

If I need to lute - how is it given? IM, subQ?

Thanks for your help - and of course I'm now on to plan B for penning this guy up!:GAAH:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, it is safe to wait another heat cycle. You can't do it right away anyway, you have to wait a certain period of time (I totally forgot what it is).

Hormone shots are supposed to be given IM.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you very much!!! Anyone out there know what the waiting period is after the 2nd "supposed" to be heat cyle? I think the chances are slim - but there. Thanks lottsa-goats for helping me out!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

14 days after an oops breeding. 2cc deep IM. 

If you do not see a heat cycle after 23 days, give the lute. At that point there will most likely be bloody discharge, rather than just reabsorbing at 14 days. 

If she was never bred, luting her at the 14 days would just bring her back into heat.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a question to tack on if you don't mind. I had a similar problem and had planned on waiting until day 30 so I could send for a pregnancy test. Should I not wait so long?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It'd be a few days past 30 if you needed to lute after getting results back, so I don't really recommend that. By then they already have a heartbeat, lung development, limbs are developing, etc. So by then you are aborting a tiny fetus instead of having the doe reabsorb a blob of cells. There will definitely be bloody discharge and tissues at that point.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

All of this so very good to know - thanks for all the insight and advice and questions!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Be very careful when giving Lute. It can cause human miscarriages. If any female human even thinks 
there is the remotest possibility of being pregnant- don't even handle the Lute bottle once it has been opened. 
It should be used under a vet's supervision. Lute can be a dangerous drug.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I just have lute to my 6 month old doe who I'm worried may have been bred. I am pregnant so I had my husband draw it up for me. I gave it but made sure not to touch the needle before or after or my injection site in case there was residue on the skin.

I felt comfortable doing it because I'm comfortable giving injections and it was a one time thing...and there is no way my husband would do it.

However my other doe was supposed to have several rounds of lute to flush her uterus. Now that I am pregnant I don't feel comfortable putting myself at repeated risk.

So if someone else can do it that's better if there's a chance you might be pregnant. If the animal is going to be fractious or you're not comfortable giving IM injections I would not do it, especially if its a safe oops breeding where you're not worried the doe will die during kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 14 days after an oops breeding. 2cc deep IM.
> 
> If you do not see a heat cycle after 23 days, give the lute. At that point there will most likely be bloody discharge, rather than just reabsorbing at 14 days.
> 
> If she was never bred, luting her at the 14 days would just bring her back into heat.


I agree.

I would give her the lute around 14 days after the oops, it will be easier for her and will not allow the egg to attach to the wall. If you have to get someone else to do it or get a vet out to do so, I would, just my opinion.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks again - great advice given for the hardship on the doe and for those who might be pregnant. Since I am older than Methusela I don't think that will be an issue for me, but great point for all the youngins!


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

Not to hijack your thread but I have the same problem.
I am in Ga and just wondering if I can by direct maybe from TS or is lute only available thru the vets?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lutalyse is Rx only.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Be prepared for a possibly screaming doe after you lute.
I had a doe that literally woke the dead ! :GAAH: 

Poor thing , i felt terrible for her , was probably the worst heat she had.


----------

